# Your worst crash. How did you get back in the saddle?



## ivy (Aug 13, 2008)

I am a new rider, so should probably be posting on the beginner forums. But I figure the beginners have not yet had lots of crashes. I began mountain biking about three months ago when a friend gave me a Trek. On my third ride (at Tahoe North Starr) I endoed. Why, I don't know. Lack of experience, coupled with a lot of tanbark that had been used to make the trail, I suspect. In any case, I shattered my jaw, broke my arm and tore up my face. I still have arch bars on my teeth, which if you've ever had your jaw wired shut, need no explanation. I hesitate to use the word traumatic in describing the experience given worse things that could have happened, and yet here I am, terrified of getting back on the bike. The broken jaw required surgery, wiring shut for six weeks, and more Ensure than I care to think about. It still doesn't shut right. The arm has taken physical therapy and the face, well, I'm planning on putting together a whole dictionary about the things I've learned about road rash and how it heals. I'll post it in case anyone might be interested. 

My question then is, what was your worst crash and how did you get over the fear of getting on a bike again? My Trek is pretty messed up, and as I write this, it is leaning against a wall in the garage, gears busted, still dirty from the crash. I can't even look at it. I had to throw away the shirt I crashed in, just because I didn't want to see it anymore. I have three very small children and a part of me thinks, well, I can't really afford another injury like the last one. For six weeks I had no way to talk to them at all. I spent about 11K on medical bills.

So,enough of that whining. Did you just get back on the bike? Did you take a gradual approach? Did you upgrade your equipment to make you feel better? Maybe start wearing a face mask or something? I should mention that when I was riding the ski lift (that takes you up to the top of the mountain) the guys we passed were all in full gear. That should have been my first hint that I was in for a heap of trouble.

Please, I don't want to give up mountain biking, I don't. But I want to feel safer. Of course, accidents are accidents. They happen. But if there was a way I could mentally get over this feeling, I think i'd feel better about things in general. 

Thank you in advance,
Ivy

Added Friday, 15th: Thank you everyone for your responses. The advice is so helpful and I do appreciate it. I assure you the person who took me to this particular place (Northstar) is very very sorry. He hadn't ever been to Northstar either and I'm afraid didn't do adequate homework. We looked at a guide that said the trail was "family friendly" which it certainly was not. We also supposedly took the easiest trail, so I dread to think what others were on. In any case, I'm trying to get over it. I also wish I'd just gotten off the bike and walked. I don't know why I didn't. I think in these cases it's so important to trust your instincts, if you think you're in over your head, you likely are. The second I got on the bike, I was like, uh oh, this feels off to me. I wish I wish I had just gotten off. 

I got the arch bars off yesterday and the remainder of the bands, and next week it's off to the orthodontics. It's one of those injuries you're just always aware of because we eat and speak with our jaws. Anyway, it's still pretty messed up. But thank you again to all for your encouragement. I think I may give it up entirely, but perhaps it's far to early to say that. Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

ouch, sorry to hear that. Yeah full face should give you soon confidence, and some armor.

last bad crash I just laid around for a few weeks wishing I could be out riding.


----------



## sgf2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Ivy - looks painfull. The fact that you are questioning getting back on that iron steed makes me believe, you'll be back... Hopefully with full pads and a full face helmet.

Here's my story (not nearly as tramatic as yours however). I'm two years in to freeriding, been riding bikes since I was a kid but new to jumps, skinnies, drops etc. I built up a pretty solid trail bike and started hitting some bigger stuff (for me anyway). One day I go to hit a ladder drop that's about 7 ft tall with a steep tranny, so I'm droping between 10 and 15 feet. Anyway, I totally screw up, didn't lift up enough at take off totally endo on landing busting my collar bone. Luckily I was fully padded and had a full face helmet, so scratches were minimal. That break took me out for a few months, but I knew I'd be back. I have to say the next season was a little tough, my first time back to hitting drops (and these were small) I was shaking. But I eventually got over it. I also used the break as a valid excuse to pick up a bigger bike ) 

Of course the bigger bike didn't make that much difference in my safety, I ended up fracturing my arm two seasons later on a much sketchier line than what I broke my collar bone on a few years ago.

When you are ready you'll know. Unfortunately Injuries to happen, it just sucks you took your big one so early in your biking career.


----------



## slloyd (May 9, 2008)

Ivy, I am sorry to hear about your crash. I Know how you feel. I think every rider feels the same way even on our different levels. I crashed hard last year off of a drop. I destroyed my shoulder and was out for the entire summer. When fall came I was really scared to get back on my bike and even more scared to hit any air. I knew that I loved biking more than anything and had to face my fears. I have fallen and crashed since and will fall in the future, but one thing for sure is if you don't get back on the horse as soon as you can it will be harder down the line. Take your time and try to ride at your level. Armor is also a great thing. I don't ride any trail without some kind of armor. Anyway good luck and don't give it up. your confidence will come back in time.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

Not for nothing but Tahoe North Star is probably not the trail for a beginner. It's like racing the Indy 500 with a learners permit. I question the judgment of the person who took you there.

I just recently crashed very hard during a 40 mile race. I broke the saddle, a pedal, and the chain twice during the race. I finished the race riding 33 miles on broken parts and a rashed up arm. I'm certainly slowing things down a bit now on my training rides. I'm a surgeon, breaking bones at this point in my life means a lot of lost income that I can't afford. Nobody pays me to bike, they pay me to cut, I don't want to be cut because of my bike.

The best thing to do is to slow it down a bit, get the zen bike mode back and then ride at a comfortable pace. I think I would stick to some easier trails.


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

Recovering from a bad crash is a weird thing. Some folks get right back into it like they didn't skip a beat. Others need to take their time. I really haven't had any major crashes... yet. I did break my collar bone a few years back on a sketchy log pile that was new to me, but the recovery time was pretty fast and I was back at it pretty quickly. I did, however, develop a bit of a phobia of log piles. I still freeze up from time to time when I come across one I'm not familiar with. 

What worked for me was just getting out there again... I didn't try to go balls to the wall right away, but I knew that if I didn't at least get out and have some fun on a "safe" trail, I would never get back on the bike. Regardless of what works best for you (more armor, more bike, etc.) it all boils down to regaining a sense of control and safety on the bike. 

Anyway, good luck!!! I hope you're back at it sooner rather than later.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

oh boy, that's a bad face rash. i hope you were wearing a helmet!

i had a face plant, a concussion and several cracked ribs. the ribs are a bad deal cuz there's nothing they can do except ibuprofen and rest. the concussion left me loopy for 2 weeks, that was bad.

everytime i crash it takes me a few weeks to losen up and feel confident again.

like somebody else said, go to easier trails to build your technique and confidence.

heal up soon!

ms k


----------



## shmrcksean (Jun 15, 2004)

*I had to keep on riding out after crashing!*

I was coming around a loose, rutted, rocky corner at about 20 mph when my tires slid out from under me. I landed on my right forearm and proceeded to use it as a brake pad against the dirt. When I stood up and looked at my arm, I saw the bone in my forearm. I was about 3 miles from the trail head (all downhill) and it was about 15 minutes from dark.

My buddy bandaged the hole up and down we rode, numb hand and all. My buddy drove me to the hospital where I got 60 stitches. Luckily, no broken bones or permanent damage and not near as bad as some as the posts I've read here but my worst crash yet.

I think the most important thing is getting back on when you are able to. I still take that corner slower than I used to but I couldn't wait to try it again.


----------



## zevy voom (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your crash. If it's any consolation, it looks like there's a beautiful lady under that road rash! 

I've done quite a number on myself training and racing over the last six months. I rode onto a sheet of ice in January, and immediately slammed to the ground (ice over pavement) which sprained my neck. I also jumped off a roller and landed with my front wheel 45 degrees off of straight, causing me to go shoulder and chin first into the dirt. Luckily on the second fall I was wearing my 661 body armor whch helped a lot. I still had a hell of a hip joiner....ouch! I just try to use a little more caution now.

Good luck!


----------



## EsHan13 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Don't do the Dew...*

I swear, it's that whole "Do the Dew! Go BIG or go home, Just do it, Extreeeme, X-games" etc., mentality that I think even though we know is not the norm or even overrated (if it's not your thing) we nonetheless at times try to emulate for some odd or subconscious reason. And obviously, at times it gets us in over our heads and seriously injured.

You seem like a reasonable gal who has obviously learned a costly but valuable lesson afterwards. You had understandable apprehension the moment you noticed everyone else wearing protective gear and full face helmets but didn't react to it. Lesson learned.

Short term: Get back on your rig (the urge will come back) but don't go for anything even near treacherous. Just take a stroll around the block/park. Then after some time and you get the bug back, get back to the trails, but trails you are familiar with and comfortable with. Ya don't have to freeride, all mountain or go "aggro" every time on the bike. Stick to XC until you get your comfort level and confidence back.

Long term: Once you eventually get the enjoyment back and the fear of crashing is no longer a primary concern, get back to exploring new places to ride. However, if you encounter any trail/course/particular track you don't like or don't feel comfortable with, get OFF the bike, walk across, stop, or turn around even and don't even attempt it. It's not a big deal. You have kids, a career, other obligations that are a priority over conquering some trail. (I know, it's tougher to do with other riders around, but I assure you, they don't/shouldn't care if you walk it either)

I bet you knew all of this already but just didn't stick to it. You don't have to ride and finesse every single trail or portion thereof or break some new land speed record. Especially as a beginner and even when you're an "expert." I assure you, stick with your gut instinct next time and you'll more likely never have such major crashes again.

On a lighter note, even with the bike rash to the face, you actually wear it well. Not many can pull such a look off. :thumbsup: 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## ForestHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your crash, Ivy. I think EsHan13 makes some really good points. Start small and don't go anywhere that even smells dangerous. There is so much enjoyment to be had from simple cross country riding or riding on dirt roads. I've been riding my whole life but try not to ever get into anything too hairy because of work / family obligations - and I don't like pain from injury. Get well soon and hit the dirt roads!


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

Ouch, you need to learn to crash better, i've had loads of crashes, but i think years spent as a child jumping of things and learning how to land properly at speed and height have stood me in good stead as an adult crashing on a bike cause, touch wood, i'm pretty good/lucky at it, pretty much no injuries to speak off! . but I doubt you'd be into jumping of trees or school roofs these days!  but perhaps taking up something that teaches you how to break a fall with a minimum of damage may give you a little more confidence, i'm thinking something along the line of martial arts here, judo or something with alot of throws and landings?

one other things know your limits, and push them but don't go too far beyond them until you are comfortable stepping it up a bit. i walk bits all the time that are beyond my skill level.


----------



## okay_player (Dec 19, 2004)

+1 on EsHan13's and knives out advice.

I took a spill about a month ago that left me with a serious gash on the inside of my ankle and couldn't put much weight on it for about a week. It has healed for the most part but there is still some scabbing and it's still pretty weak. Certainly not as serious as yours, but the key is to start riding the easy stuff again, when you are able.

My fall was off a 5-6 foot high skinny, A couple weeks later when I felt fit to ride again, I was not doing any kind of jumps, drops, skinnies, nothing. I am starting to work them back into my rides now but very gradually.

Get back on the easy trails asap, but only when you know there is very little to no risk of re-injury. I think biking can serve as a kind of "physiotherapy" to aid in ones recovery, but you have to be careful about not aggraviting what damage is already done. So yeah. take it easy. 

And yeah. Armour is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

I'll second the recommendations about taking some martial arts classes, particularly Ju Jitsu. I wrestled in high school, and one of the things that I believe has helped me avoid serious injury in my many crashes (besides high bone density) is knowing how to break a fall. Those lesson from wrestling seem to come as second nature now. I've had nothing worse than a seperated shoulder in all of my endos. I end up bleeding a lot, but those are just trail treasures...

-Ryan


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Take your time.
Make sure you've got the right equipment for the ride you're doing, don't be afraid to wear armour even if it's just techy XC riding.
Know your limits, even if you're extending them slightly.
Don't be afraid to get off and walk sections.


----------



## snobrder5 (Apr 16, 2006)

wow sorry to hear about your crash ivy...i'm currently out of work and bored at home cause i broke my arm in six places, and separated my shoulder.....happened 2.5 weeks ago while i was hitting a jump at the local trails......the first 24 hours while i was in the hospital i was 100% sure i'd be selling the bike asap......but as of now i cant wait to get back on it.....like there are other hobbies i could do, and hobbies i want to start, but my main motivation to ride again is the fact that it keeps me in shape.....i've lost 25lbs or so in the last 6 months, and i feel great, and i dont want to sell my bike so i can get more into photography, and then not be staying active and gain it all back.....granted most of the weight loss comes from eating better, but i feel it in my riding, and can push myself further.....

when i do go back to riding, i'm sure i'll be nervous, but i'm just not going to be hitting jumps again....i dont think i have anything to prove to anyone about my riding, so i'm just going to tone it down when i get back....

i am working on advancing my career, and i got married about 5 months ago, so i dont want something like this to happen again, but riding is my only release in life, and the trail is the only place i can get away without the pressures of life weighing on my mind constantly.....so THAT is why i'm going to get back on the bike and ride.....


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> So,enough of that whining. Did you just get back on the bike? Did you take a gradual approach? Did you upgrade your equipment to make you feel better? Maybe start wearing a face mask or something? I should mention that when I was riding the ski lift (that takes you up to the top of the mountain) the guys we passed were all in full gear. That should have been my first hint that I was in for a heap of trouble.


First, after my big crash I spent a summer just riding fireroads. The second thing I did was go to a skills camp. I can't believe no one has suggested this already ( or maybe I missed it) As a new rider, having the right skill set can really make a difference both in confidence and ability. And, knowing when you are out of your league. If you are planning on doing a lot of downhilling, you bet the right bike and gear will make a difference.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I'm 41 and been riding MTB and motocross since birth and from looking at all these pics I'd say I've been pretty lucky. I've had at least 10 broken bones but never any serious bike crashes other than a simple cast or doing a world record slide across wet pavement on my hip once. If you can get back on after something major you've got balls.

On the human brain, people tend to forget how bad injuries are after a while and go back to the same thing. Or else women would never give birth to more than 1 child. haha. Just be smart about it.


----------



## MATPHAT (Jun 18, 2008)

Three things.
First, Smack the person who convinced you to do that ride when you were so early in the game.
Second, Baby steps. Start small and work your way back up to where you were, and beyond.
Third, Take an Akido class. The beginner class will give you everything you need to fall correctly in just about any situation.
I've been riding for 15 years without serious injury simply because I learned how to fall properly.
You wont believe how much different falling feels once you know how to do it "right".


----------



## krelll (Aug 6, 2008)

MATPHAT said:


> Third, Take an Akido class. The beginner class will give you everything you need to fall correctly in just about any situation.
> I've been riding for 15 years without serious injury simply because I learned how to fall properly.
> You wont believe how much different falling feels once you know how to do it "right".


Generally I agree... but sometimes a crash happens so fast you're on the ground with dirt in your mouth before you know it. CLUNK SPLAT in milliseconds. Does martial arts class help with those situations? I'm a bit spooked too... :sad:


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

krelll said:


> Generally I agree... but sometimes a crash happens so fast you're on the ground with dirt in your mouth before you know it. CLUNK SPLAT in milliseconds. Does martial arts class help with those situations? I'm a bit spooked too... :sad:


Yep. Sometimes you can save it or make it less worse, but sometimes there's nothing you can do.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

toothpuller said:


> Not for nothing but Tahoe North Star is probably not the trail for a beginner. It's like racing the Indy 500 with a learners permit. I question the judgment of the person who took you there.


+1

Just get back in the saddle and find some beginner trails. Lift access probably isn't the best thing for you for a few weeks.
Oh, and for my $.02, any excuse to upgrade your equipment is a good one.  But then again, when it comes to upgrades, I'm kinda like Imelda Marcos and shoes.
Heal fast and good luck.


----------



## mordor (Jul 26, 2007)

krelll said:


> Generally I agree... but sometimes a crash happens so fast you're on the ground with dirt in your mouth before you know it. CLUNK SPLAT in milliseconds. Does martial arts class help with those situations? I'm a bit spooked too... :sad:


From my experience, having done judo and karate since I was a kid, falling techniques have been drilled into me, so even in a lot of mtb crashes where i don't have time to think, the body tries to use the techniques that are close to instinctual after you have been doing them long enough. Whether it is the techniques or just dumb luck I can't say for sure, but I have have been able to walk away from some nasty crashes with minor scrapes and bruises compared to a lot of other peoples crashes this year that have looked rather minor but have ended up with broken bones more serious injuries.

So I would also throw my vote in with both doing some martial arts training for the falling techniques and also take some skill camps and take it slow in easing back into mtb'ing. Hope you get back on the bike and back on the trails


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

mordor said:


> From my experience, having done judo and karate since I was a kid, falling techniques have been drilled into me, so even in a lot of mtb crashes where i don't have time to think, the body tries to use the techniques that are close to instinctual after you have been doing them long enough. Whether it is the techniques or just dumb luck I can't say for sure, but I have have been able to walk away from some nasty crashes with minor scrapes and bruises compared to a lot of other peoples crashes this year that have looked rather minor but have ended up with broken bones more serious injuries.
> 
> So I would also throw my vote in with both doing some martial arts training for the falling techniques and also take some skill camps and take it slow in easing back into mtb'ing. Hope you get back on the bike and back on the trails


I don't mean to argue with you because what you're saying is good advice, but I've done martial arts (taekwondo , aikido, ken(m)po) for the last 20ish years too. I agree it helps but sometimes there's nothing you can do expect go along for the ride.

Another thing that helps is just crashing a lot. As a teen and young adult I was really into motocross before martial arts and learned to crash gracefully just by being unfortunate enough. hahaha. Thankfully only fractured fingers and hands and nothing major.


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

I had a bad crash while riding solo, ended up with a broken hand, 15 stitches in my right foot and road rash covering about half my body. After hiking home while carrying/dragging my bike I had my roommate drive me to the hospital. 

It took me about two years to get back on dirt and another year after that before I would ride solo again. Now I log about ten hours a week solo on dirt and spend maybe fifteen to twenty hours a week biking. Now when I look back at the wreck I think of it as a learning experience and a nice set of scars to show off


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

i fell off my bike on an jump messed up my elbow then hit my knee next day i had an bruise that covered my whole leg my knee still has water in it


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Gad, sorry about everone of yous that landed up in ICU. 
I crashed in June big time. i am a very cautiouse rider and will dismount when it looks scarey. this time I was dropping into a terraced ravine. endowed on the second terrace hit a boulder. Landed on my head, med vaced out to ER then 4 days in the ICU with about 30 tubes hooked up me. Fractured neck and spine. and a concussion. I am still wearing a neck brace have 4 weeks to go. I have been reading the bike mags, but I still know it will be another 6 months to a year before I get on a bike. two weeks ago a merely bumped my head on my sun visor. I got concussion symnptons again. tired, sleep long all the time. head aches. So I will be taking it slow maybe next season I will start retraining after rehab.

since you are a beginner, you may want to look into mt. bike skills courses. or a personal trainer. It is worth it and can save you. 
wn


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm from tahoe. I'm kinda surprised someone with 3 months on a bike would be riding northstar without a full face and armor. 

Downhill/freeride is no joke. Even on beginnerish stuff gravity and the terrain can make for a rough crash. You need to be able to pick good lines, body mechanics, have good brake control and know how to set entry speed. Even the best of us (and thats not me) still screw up, but with limited skills and limited safety gear you stack the deck against you.

I know all that sounded dad-ish but its really just concern. Heal up, do a skills course/camp, fix up your ride, do some XC and practice on easier trails. (if you're near northstar there are all kinds of small boulders/rock formations/trails to practice on) When you're ready to haul ass again the hills will still be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

ivy, Sorry to hear about your experience. Looks (and sounds) very painful, and that will take awhile to get over. Take your time in getting back on the bike; don't rush.

About 10 years ago, I had a concussion and several bruised ribs, and ever since then I am much more reticent when going over large logs or big drops. There are times I will walk the bike when I feel prudence is called for. I have come to accept that my comfort level may as high as others, but then again, they haven't experieced what I have. 

The saying is true, that time heals all wounds, but memories of traumatic experiences can be long. The key is to find a fine balance and to find your comfort level.


----------



## MPauB1386 (Jun 16, 2005)

I think alot of people have seen this video of me on here before but I think it goes well with the thread. This was my second ride on my new Ellsworth Rogue. It left me with a fractured left elbow and a slightly separated shoulder on my right. I was useless for a week.

I sold the bike a month later I couldnt even sleep for nightmares about the stunts I had built in my own back yard.

I sold my pbike a month ago but for a different reason. To help fund my specialized sx trail build

Its the passion that gets you back. Its that longing to hit the trail then to drink with your best freinds after a crazy day of riding. Its not just the bike...its the people and places your bike takes you. Its a reason to thank god for another good day to ride the local hills.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*It is easier to get back on the bike*

if the reason you crashed is because you made an obvious mistake. As a new rider perhaps you cannot be faulted for this one. This is the second post in 3 days where a new rider is at Northstar and came way traumatized. I think you need to take a serious look at the people around you who supported this decision. Further I would be wary of those simply recommending more armor and a big helmet. 
There is a school of thought who says one needs to hang it out there to learn and perhaps crash, as if that is necessary for learning this sport. That same school of thought can also blithely walk away when you crash and break your neck and say, "well she is an adult and made her choices" or "stuff happens.":madman: 
At this point in your mtb exposure you don't have nearly enough experience to be riding around on the mountain as you did. Sure some people do it but that is simply luck and relying on luck is foolish.

I hope you heal quickly and come back and build yourself a solid mtb foundation.


----------



## Modena (Apr 3, 2007)

When I think of the crases that I've had since I started mtb'ing two years ago, it was the first "real" crash that jarred my confidence the most. By all accounts it wasn't a bad crash as I ended up with road rash on my left arm from my wrist to my elbow, but next time I hit the trail a week later I was still a little shaken, so I started on easy stuff and I think by the end of the first ride back since crashing I had found my confidence.

As far as my worst crash, again nothing compared to other crashes, but I ended up with road rash from my left wrist to my shoulder, a cracked helmet (and headache), and a pretty wicked bruise on my left hip. I was very lucky though, as I know for sure I would have broken my wrist if I had tried to break my fall instead of tucking my arms and letting my body take the impact. After this crash I really didn't have hesitation to get back on my bike, in fact I was anxious to hit the trails again, and even to start doing [small] drops and jumps (which is where the crash occurred).


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

i endo'd soon after i started riding. broke my left hand when i tried to break the fall. it sucked and i got super depressed. it healed soon enough and i got back on the bike. my hand still hurts from time to time.


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

*I feel you..*

There's a lot of good advice here...a lot of "get armor....try something easier". Take some martial arts classes (although I don't think that's the best solution) so I won't mention anything more about that.

I think everyone here can relate to what you're going through. I understand the fear, sadness, dissapointment, stress, etc. You have 3 children so obviously, you are fearful of not being able to take care of them. I didn't have that additional worry. However, in your situation, you can easily avoid it. Try to think about this positively. A positive mindset is key to getting over fear. You know what mistake you made: You went to Northstar.....not for beginners. If you decide to ride again.....don't go there. Even in 5 years, if your skills progress tremendously, you can simply choose not to go there. *The point is, don't equate "normal" XC riding with the experience at Northstar*. They are completely different. I'm not saying that you won't crash riding typical XC trails but the severity of the crash will be much less. You don't ever have to ride anything "technical". If you love riding, you'll love just being on the bike.

I broke my left arm twice....first was a compound fracture that required 2 plates and 12 screws. I rode again....no problem. I wasn't fearful because I did something really stupid..like attempting a jump off a ladder bridge when I was totally not ready. My fix: DON'T DO IT AGAIN!  The 2nd break was more psychologically damaging, let alone physically. They had to remove both plates and put in 2 longer ones. Suffice to say, there was more damage to the wrist and elbow area this time around (more scar tissue, pains, etc). I was off the bike for 1 year (rehab again) and I was really really down about it. I had gone through this process once before and I found myself reliving the same nightmare. It also didn't help that I dislocated my left shoulder that winter snowboarding so my left arm was in really bad shape from all the injuries. The next fall, I decided to start riding again....but my riding style changed tremendously.....much more XC oriented. I told myself, "No more northstar....not even Downieville....NO STUNTS". I still ride most of the same places but am much more aware of what to look out for....it's constantly on my mind. It doesn't mean I'm having less fun....it's just that I know that I can not risk breaking the arm anymore (my ortho told me that if breaks again, my left arm may lose a lot of it's functionality...definitely not worth the risk). Besides, I'm older now and there's other priorities in my life. I would say that I'm actually a better rider now on the trails that I do ride. It's not because I'm trying more stunts/technical trails....stunts are just one aspect of riding so getting "better" shouldn't be equated to "doing more stunts".

Xray of the 1st break









Shot of the plates and pins. I don't have the xrays from the 2nd break. 









So I say, mentally, it seems like you really don't want to give it up. The fear seems to have subsided a bit considering that you're already thinking of getting back on the bike. If you do, start slow....make sure you're riding something within your capabilities...there's nothing wrong with that. And always remember the mistakes you made. If you ask most extreme athletes.....especially the ones that have done it for a long time (not the upstart youngin's all over TV), they have a healthy respect for the dangers inherent with their sport and most are actually frightened by it. Fear is a good thing. Ride within your limits but most importantly, you can still have fun.


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

^ holy ****


----------



## DavoK (Oct 11, 2004)

This is my wife of 26 years.
We usually ride a Ventana Tandem, we've been riding tandems (Road and Mountain) for about 15 years. She bought a new 29'er single and believed a little too literally, that they'll roll over anything. She's still riding singles and tandems (Road and Mountain)


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> if the reason you crashed is because you made an obvious mistake.


Oh oh oh! I know!!! It the crashing part that was bad. haha. j/k

But seriously, I don't know about telling new riders to stay off difficult trails is right. Look at the so-called experts and pros, they by far get hurt way worse than anybody. Everybody gets hurt riding above there level. If they didn't then pros would never crash.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

DavoK said:


> This is my wife of 26 years.
> We usually ride a Ventana Tandem, we've been riding tandems (Road and Mountain) for about 15 years. She bought a new 29'er single and believed a little too literally, that they'll roll over anything. She's still riding singles and tandems (Road and Mountain)


I bet you get lots of "looks" from people when you take her out.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

very sorry to hear about such a traumatic fall. lots of good info already in the thread. for one start on easier trails and gain bike control. learn how to move the bike around and become comfortable with more technical and dangerous situations. MTB can be a very dangerous sport, but once you become more experienced it becomes much less dangerous and far more fun. also make sure to have a bike that fits you and is set up for the type of riding you want to do.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Those of us who have been riding since youth have the benefit of knowing how to fall. I eat dirt regularly because knowing how to fall sure doesn't make you a better rider. My worst crash involved a head on collision around a blind turn with another rider. I was doing about 20 mph and he was moving pretty fast as well. My face hit his shoulder and helmet and it split my face open. I looked like I had a cleft palette. I managed to get myself to the ER and 26 stitches later I was ok. I learned 2 things from it. Full Face helmets are not overkill and next to helmets and gloves bells are a very important safety measure that I think all MTBer's should have. 

I say get back in the saddle and take it easy. To me this sport is about fun and exercise. I ain't out to impress anyone. If a section is too hard I walk it.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, injuries tend to be a part of mountain biking and it's something we all have to accept. As you can probably tell from the replies to this thread, quite a few people have had them and some were pretty bad. That said, very few people will wind up injured as badly as you were and there are a lot of people who ride for years and never have anything worse than a scrape result from a crash. Having had a few really close calls this summer (sounds like my last one would have wound up like yours if I didn't have my fullface on  ), I've been thinking about WHY serious injuries result from mountain biking.

1. Getting in over your head (what happened to you and probably the most common cause)
Honestly, as someone who had only been riding for 3 months, you should not have been riding Northstar. As someone here said, DH/FR is no joke. It takes a lot of skill, including skills that you need BEFORE getting on the lift. I just started riding DH this year, and despite the fact that I have been riding (pretty aggressively) for a couple of years, there is still a learning curve.

2. Getting scared at the wrong moment
Strange as it may sound, a lot of times the best thing to do in a scary situation is to concentrate on getting through rather than worrying about crashing. Heading into a rock garden at about 20 mph with no way around and no space to stop beforehand, I found it helped to pick a line through and commit. I still sometimes have problems with this though...:madman: 

3. Simply making a mistake
This could be poor technique off a drop (my first big crash downhilling), getting into a corner too fast (I've done this plenty of times  ), getting a little distracted (last crash that put me off the bike for a few weeks), or any of a number of other things. We all make mistakes every now and then, and, depending on the situation most of the time you will be able to dust yourself off and get back on the bike.

By no means is this an all-inclusive list (based mostly on my experiences and some other riders I know), but it probably covers the most common causes of crashes. So, let's think about HOW to avoid getting injured.

1. Know your limits
We all have our limits and stretching them is part of the fun, but there is no shame in walking a tough section. If in doubt, stop, get off the bike, and figure out just how you intend to get through. If you don't think you can make it, be safe and walk through.

2. Have the right gear
I don't know what bike you have, but I'd guess that it is an XC bike. Which is great for XC trails, but not so great for a place like Northstar. For XC riding, a "normal" bike helmet and gloves are just fine as far as protective gear goes. For DH/FR, definitely get a fullface and some pads. Oh, and a bigger bike :thumbsup: 

3. Practice
There is no substitute for experience. Need I say more?

But anyway, it sounds like you have the desire to continue riding, which is good. Once you are healed up and ready to ride physically, go out for a short cruise around the block. Do some cross-country riding and concentrate on having fun, not doing anything crazy. Just being back on the bike and riding again will do a lot to improve your confidence level.

Best of luck with your recovery and don't give up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Hi Ivy.
You were right to use the word trauma. You have suffered massive physical trauma, which will heal, and also massive psychological trauma, which can be a complex beast, and may or may not heal very well depending on how you handle it.
The biggest problem I see you facing is that you don't have a long history of successful riding to give you emotional perspective of your accident. What you have is two rides and then a massive accident with a long painful recovery, which is going to be your mind's focus where your riding is concerned. Based on your description of things, it sounds like you are thinking about riding, but the fear is getting in the way, so you have an imbalance. 
I have been pretty lucky in my riding life, only one major accident resulting in a separated shoulder, but no breaks. However my father and brother have both bounced back from major accidents with broken bones. My brother crashed in downhill practice some years ago, smashing his face on the ground, breaking three teeth and doing quite a lot of other damage resulting in some reconstructive surgery on his face. He wondered how he would go when he was back on the bike, and on our first ride out he was back to full speed within 20 minutes. My father crashed at high speed and broke a collar bone and most of his ribs. Once he was healed up he was straight back to normal too. However, both of them had plenty of riding under their belts, so their minds treated the crashes as aberrations rather than defining moments.

Bare with me while I attempt to explain the nature of subconscious vs conscious.
Your conscious mind is where you experience life. It is where you both think, and experience emotion. Your subconscious is like the hard drive of a computer, and stores all your memories along with the emotions linked to them. The subconscious sends emotional responses to your conscious mind all the time based on what is going on in your life. You react to things based on past life experience. So when you remember certain events in your life, you often feel the same emotions you experienced at the time. Similarly a song or a smell can instantaneously 'take you back' to a certain place in time. 
Trauma upsets your natural mental development by storing negative emotions like fear in disproportionate amount, and the emotions often overpower your thought processes, giving the impression of irrational fears. I knew of a woman who got attacked by a rooster as a 6 year old, and many years later as an adult, developed an intense and irrational fear of birds which caused acute panic attacks. More recently I spent time counseling a young woman who had very traumatic experiences when delivering her first child, and as a result she really struggled to bond with her child, and got panicky when she had to be alone with the baby. The reason was when she was alone with her baby, her mind associated it with the fear she had felt being alone in the hospital, and try as she might, she could not overcome the fear. For you, where mountain biking is concerned, you don't have many other points of reference, so your emotional perception of mountain biking is likely to be famed entirely by your accident.

To get back on the bike riding again, you have some options. You can try the 'face your fears' approach, starting small and overcoming the fear by force of will, which can be extremely difficult, or you can try a different approach, which is to dissolve the subconscious association of riding with fear. A good counselor could help you here, especially one with experience in hypnotherapy, since hypnosis is all about dealing with the subconscious. In the mean time I suggest you work on it yourself by visualizing yourself riding safely and having fun. Focus on your feelings while you do it, and imagine yourself happy, safe and carefree, making sure you are very relaxed while you do so. Keep working on this and you can gradually reframe your emotional perception of mountain biking, making it so much easier to get back into the sport.

Sorry if this was a bit confusing. I was trying to explain a really big topic as simply and quickly as possible without laying down any real groundwork to explain the nature of subconscious association. PM me if you want any clarification or more information.
Cheers,
b.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

First I want to say the the OP to get 100% healthy very soon and hope to get back on the saddle.

As for my post experience; As a kid, mostly motocrossed, I did some bad crashes, but never landed in the hospital. I thank god and my bros for there support and gear that was provided to me to protect myself.

14 yrs later, heh... now at the age of 32, I starting to get more serious into the whole MTB'ing / XC'ing thang. I can honestly tell you that I had my present indo's and hitting trees. I did get up and get back on the saddle, but very shaken up. My recent crash was a indo and then gouge in my left knee on a sharp rock. Bleeding and cannot stop it. I was about 8 miles away from my vehicle. I did ride back and it was slow. As soon as I loaded up my bike, off I went to the ER to get some stitches put on. Now my wife pressures me to ride w/ knee pads, but w/ 100 degree heat, I refuse to! 

So what I can say it this. Make good judgement before making the leap down the descent or over that log. I just ride much safer. I am not here to prove anything to anyone and not a person who believes in peer-pressure. One last thing I comment to a friend of mine. Ever since I got into MTB'ing I used my health insurance much more. I had my couple of bangs here and there, but for the most part, I see my line, I never lead the way and make good judgement calls before I decide to ride it. Its always good to take it easy on any trail the first time around as you practice you will notice your techincal skills get much better. 

I hope you don't give up MTB'ing. It is wonderful to be out and ride those pretty trails that we / bike clubs created. I feel I get a lot out of them, meeting others, ride for health and great stress relief'er! 

Keep the rubber side down, ride safe!! Get well!!


----------



## doitdoitnow! (Apr 19, 2008)

*Learning from others mistakes*









First, sorry to hear about your injury. You will get back on the bike, your doubts are normal. Whether you go back to serious downhill or not, no doubt you'll get back out onto singletrack and XC stuff. So good luck.

I've had a knee injury for months now which has taken about 70% of my ability to ride [properly that is without constantly worrying] without pain and fear of serious further injury. I can't ride out of the saddle at all up hills etc without serious anterior and antero-lateral pain - and I still can't do that fukn Rubix cube without taking the stickers off! And I know my with the knees it's going to be a long term serious, see more specialists, prob $1000s surgery later, will affect my riding life sort of fkn thing! Not a day goes by that wish I hadn't been so reckless and taken my health for granted. As for the Rubix cube, fark that guy- bet he's never ridden Whistler. So the take home message is, by posting your experiences you can at least take some heart in the fact that other riders are reading this and can learn from yours, mine and other mistakes, or accidents etc from this forum.

I myself used to take my health for granted and would bodysurf Wimea Bay shorebreak, run miles over rough terrain, ride over everything I could - do whatever I wanted like I was invincible. Now I'm 35 and I've got this scary truth dawning on me that is not the reality any more - or I'm not in denial anymore. Don't get me wrong, I don't have a walking stick with a cobra head on it with red eyes that light up every time it taps the ground [although I might check ebay cause the one I bought in Indo was confiscated by customs] yet [edit I did check ebay and I think I'll get this one]  
https://cgi.ebay.com/35%22-COBRA-RED-EYE-HEAD-WALKING-STICK-CANE,staff_W0QQitemZ180277130617QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20080814?IMSfp=TL0808141229r33536#ebayphotohosting
, but I do have a stuffed right knee, a mildly stuffed left knee, a wierd left elbow, left shoulder stuff, bad lower back [from springboard diving], left achille's tendon trouble [from some ****wit who drove over my foot in a 4wd], a clicking left jaw from a fight with a drug-crazed psycho after a bastard bus driver threw me of a bus years ago because he was powertripping and more wisdom than I used to have as a result.

So...

*DON'T TAKE YOU HEALTH FOR GRANTED. IT'S THE MOST IMPORTANT THING YOU GOT!*

Unless you want to be a couch potato.

Yoda would say, 








"_Recklessness leads to accidents, which leads to injury and pain, which leads to hospital, which leads to the couch and cornchips and your fat gut, no sex, and away from the singletrack young biking Jedi. Use the force to guard your health. And for more time in the saddle, and the rack with your lady. And watch out for the Sith Lord, Count Can't Drive for Chit!._"

The End.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

i have a post up my girlfriends bruise when i upload the picture. i have no idea what happened, or how, or why.. but she crashed on her kona and got a gigantic penis shaped bruise, balls and all :lol:


shes still fairly traumatized about riding anything steep and challenging.. but the bruise was hilarious.


----------



## DavoK (Oct 11, 2004)

Are you kidding I wouldn't be seen in public with her until she healed up. I would have been lynched.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

*Get Well*

I'm middle aged and got into mtn biking a year ago. I've had many many years of successful Moto cross racing under my belt but still managed to break my hand the second time out (mtn). Guess what? I was riding way over my head, too fast and taking too many chances, the result; Went over the bars. My hand broke my landing and so did the rock. The main reason I got right back into mtn was that I new what I did wrong! i.e., I understood why and how I endowed.

What the most difficult thing is, taking a bad spill and not knowing what went wrong. If you can't learn from it then it's much harder to prevent.

I recently went over the bars and got my knee severely pinched between my bars and top tube. I still can't figure out what I did wrong, therefore, the only thing that came out of that crash in terms of learning a lesson is to wear protective equipment (knee pads), and in the future maybe be more conscious in that area.

I guess how quickly or at all getting back in the saddle again depends on what you learned from the mistake you made.

Ivy, in your case the lesson is very easily understood and can very easily is prevented. Don't ride over your head, wear the correct equipment for the type of ride and have enough practice/experience to successfully attempt the trail.

Good luck in your recovery, and ride smarter next time.

David


----------



## apr_GTI (Apr 13, 2008)

I got a boo boo once


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

tomsmoto said:


> i have a post up my girlfriends bruise when i upload the picture. i have no idea what happened, or how, or why.. but she crashed on her kona and got a gigantic penis shaped bruise, balls and all :lol:
> 
> shes still fairly traumatized about riding anything steep and challenging.. but the bruise was hilarious.












Maybe your girlfriend fell on this seat to get the bruise you described.


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

Ivy got the longest thumb I ever seen on a human being!


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

shmrcksean said:


> I was coming around a loose, rutted, rocky corner at about 20 mph when my tires slid out from under me. I landed on my right forearm and proceeded to use it as a brake pad against the dirt. When I stood up and looked at my arm, I saw the bone in my forearm. I was about 3 miles from the trail head (all downhill) and it was about 15 minutes from dark.
> 
> My buddy bandaged the hole up and down we rode, numb hand and all. My buddy drove me to the hospital where I got 60 stitches. Luckily, no broken bones or permanent damage and not near as bad as some as the posts I've read here but my worst crash yet.
> 
> I think the most important thing is getting back on when you are able to. I still take that corner slower than I used to but I couldn't wait to try it again.


thanks sean...just nearly threw up my lunch. how bout a dont scroll past this point if you get queasy warning. or something


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Ivy, you have the right attitude, it sounds like you have lots of heart, so don't give up on the ride.

I think easing back into things is very appropriate.

Riding places *other* than where you augered is probably good, but eventually you should go back there to chase the demons away.

Just chill, ride fun paths, and roll into it.

Invest in any protection you care to: leg, arm, and head armor - nobody is going to be able to give you heck for that. I've a friend who was found unconscious by hikers on a local trail network. He had been riding alone. He wears a full-face helmet now for all rides regardless of weather or temperatures ( he does adventure races with it too ).

get your bike fixed up and cleaned up, it wants to be your friend! I'm sure it feels very sad for letting you down.

take a skills camp; lots of them around, some formal (and for $$$) and some informal and run by local clubs. Here in Austin the local group ( Austin Ridge Riders ) have a program called Ride Like A Girl. Maybe something like that near you?

Good luck, heal well!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Two years ago, I went down for the count. I fell off a log and landed on my face and hand. I've done the stunt about 50 times and I've never crashed that hard in 12 years of riding.

The key for me was to understand why I crashed. Understanding the mistake and the circumstances helped me gain control and confidence back.

Another helpful thing is you reach a point when every day gets better than the previous one. Then it's just all downhill!

Then I set a goal of becoming a better rider and a better person than ever before. I just wanted to appreciate life and riding more and climb stronger and descend better than before.

I'm more careful now but I'm also learning that I don't have to avoid all the fun stunts. I just need more skill and more protection. And of course, we need to be 100% focused all the time.

Support from friends and family are key of course. Good luck!

Here's my story in photos.

fc


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

holy crap atleast your ok


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

So, you want to know how some of us have overcome the sensation.
I was on the gurney thinking"maybe I'll be able to race next week anyway." I never lost the feeling of appreciation, the allure, the excitement, the fitness MTBing brings, and breathing in the beauty of the natural world etc.. I used imagery of all the good times and mentally revisited the joys over and over again. But, I did feel pretty cautious getting back on and then step by step taking some small risks and progressed through to big ones. I still have a little way to go before I ride one large pile of granite blocks. That feature brings back the "uh, oh" voice inside.
I overcame by taking small steps on trails I first rode and loved. I knew what to expect and rebuilt respect for my skills and the bike's engineered prowess. Look at the bike when you get home. Then get it to a bikeshop for it's repair - you both need it. Acknowledge your error. There's nothing you can do to undo. But you can learn that what didn't kill you has only made you stronger. And move on.
My injury was landing on a newly fallen 20" diameter tree from a blind dropoff. I had 6 broken ribs and a collapsed lung that went undiagnosed for two weeks. I had surgery to insert a chest tube and the ribs took 8 weeks before feeling somewhat together and with terrible sleep and high level of discomfort for the first 6 weeks. I finally bought an FS a couple of weeks later, something I had put off for years. The crash was last September and I came back on a mission to be superfit in time for the National Championships this past July. That gave me purpose and a target to train for. The ribs bother me once in a while still but I am now very strong in the core and my 3rd place in Expert at Mt Snow is evidence of a successful 'comeback'. I love racing down a trail, trees, rocks, streams all in a blur as I look some 30 feet ahead at what is coming. The rush of clearing a climb, a downhill, or a feature and telling others about it.
Sorry you had to see some crashers injury pix since you were asking for help, not shock. But that's the nature of MTBr's - "Oh yeah? Well look at THIS!" Yeehaa! Revisit the joy Ivy!


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I hear the helicopter rides are free. They operate on a happy-fluffy-cloud-pink-bunny budget.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Razorfish said:


> I hear the helicopter rides are free. They operate on a happy-fluffy-cloud-pink-bunny budget.


Here in the land of milk and money, my helicopter ride was $22,500. Boo-yah. And no, insurance didn't cover it all.

fc


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Your worst crash. How did you get back in the saddle?

One leg at a time*.

Actually seeing some of these photos makes me wonder why I'm still doing this sport. But apparently wild horses couldn't keep me away. I'm currently still healing from a shattered wrist that happened six months ago. Well to make a long story short I was up on a wheelie and went over backwards fully clipped in. Instinct kicked in and I tried breaking my fall by putting my hands behind me. My entire 210lb body mass hyper extended my wrist and shattered all the bones in the joint. I currently have 40% loss of movement in my wrist and cannot put "any" pressure on my palm without going through the roof in agonizing pain. All this after six months of healing time. This past week was my first attempt at riding again. I hit a local easy trail with very little technical riding to it. I was only able to ride about 100 yards at a time with out stopping due to the pain of the palm pressure against the bars. And yes I'm definitely gun shy in some circumstances much more than before. All I can do is keep on pushing myself and hope for the best as time goes on.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that, North Star is a brutal place and there are always people getting taken out due to injuries. One of my good buddies broke his collar bone in 3 places after messing up a jump. I've had my fair share of nasty crashes up there, but thankfully have been able to walk away from them all.

as for getting back to it. just take it nice and easy, ride on the street and work you're way back into it. Get a full face helmet and some armor and you'll feel like you can ride any thing.

best of luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tomsmoto said:


> i have a post up my girlfriends bruise when i upload the picture. i have no idea what happened, or how, or why.. but she crashed on her kona and got a gigantic penis shaped bruise, balls and all :lol:
> 
> shes still fairly traumatized about riding anything steep and challenging.. but the bruise was hilarious.


*Are you sure that she got that bruise from a riding crash? I mean did you actually witness it? I'm not saying she has another lover but you may want to keep your eyes and ears peeled.*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *Are you sure that she got that bruise from a riding crash? I mean did you actually witness it? I'm not saying she has another lover but you may want to keep your eyes and ears peeled.*


Well tomsmoto have you become a Private Detective yet?


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Ivy,

Wow that looks like one heck of a crash. I'm up in Canada so I'm not familiar with the North Star trail.

The best thing I can recommend is to take it slow start off riding trails that you know and reride them. Familiarity with a trail will give you more confidence and you can gauge improvement by reriding it. My wife will make a trail a project for the summer and ride it 4 or 5 times in one summer. Its her way of gauging her improvements. 

Another thing I'd suggest is riding out and backs. So you climb up and get to see the trail and then come down knowing if there is anything big and scary down there.

In the winter I telimark ski in the backcountry up here. So I'm always evaluating if something is safe to ski, both the terrain and snow conditions. I'd like to share something from the last avalanche course that I took that I'm now applying to biking. It was 2 wholes days with the topic being Risk vs Reward. For skiing its being able to recognize when one slope is more dangerous than another and then deciding how much more fun you'll have if you ski it. So if you are only have a little more fun but taking alot more risk is it worth it? The answer is a personal decision, but if you are not asking yourself the question...

So if I switch that to riding, I'm a xc rider that likes to ride some of the freeride stuff. The little stuff, a small teetor totter, a ramp that only about a foot off the ground. You know the worst case I can put my foot down. I guess the beginner freeride. But do I want to ride the bigger stuff? Is the stuff that is 5' off the group is going to make my ride that much better when compared to how much more risk it is? Again its a personal decision, but at least ask yourself.

I'm sure some people will read that and interpret it as being a wimp. Not at all, just stop and think if what you are risking is worth it. If the answer is yer, rip it up. Just don't get yourself in over your head because you did think about it, then trust your judgement and stick to it. Being a wimp is following others when your judgement tells you not to.

Good luck with your recovery and by all means upgrade!!! Biking is a great sport to do with those kids of yours. Don't let this crash impact their impression of how great biking can be.


----------



## XF22B (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm fairly new to all this, but my crash included some fun stuff.

I had a pedal stab me in the shin about 3/8 of an inch and cause a bunch of hairline fractures that looked like a sun. Additionally I sprained both ankles, cracked a metatarsal (foot bone), road rash on the arms and legs, got a slight tear in my medial meniscus in my left knee, and strained my MCL.

It sucked. I'm going to wear a crap ton more armor in the future, but getting back on was simply starting slowly and being more cautious, so that I could learn again why I liked riding. 

Oh, and road rash on the knees can take FOREVER to heal. That was the worst part. The 12 hours after the injury was ridiculous, sitting at home on pain killers (a navy doc witnessed the fall and told me I didnt have much that could be fixed in an emergency room, so no hospital) was a truly rough experience, until my body took over and gave my endorphins to make me pass out.


----------



## mikevelo (Jun 21, 2008)

*Lessons from my experience*

Ivy, hope all heals well and don't give up on this most awesome sport. I also crashed at Northstar, about 4 years ago on the last day of the summer mtb season. I fractured my spine during an endo after a 1.5 to 2 ft drop off. Instead of landing on the ground and rolling out of it, I landed on the top of my head and flopped over. Only reason I didn't have to be medi-vac'd to the hospital was the injury occurred just a few feet from an access road the paramedics could quickly get to w/ their truck. The spine's healed up. Here's the 'wisdom' I've come up w/ after replaying the event about 4000 times in my head. 
1) Never stop actively learning and practicing new mtb skills--even an incredibly simple technique could in a nanosecond end up preventing serious injury. In my Northstar accident I was actually going too slow when I went off the drop off; didn't scan far enough ahead on the trail to see it early; and simply didn't pull up on the handlebars and hop down over the log. Instead I noticed it too late, rolled over it a tad too slowly, my front wheel dropped like a stone, and I just had bad luck on the landing. 200 other times before and since I've instinctively rolled out of the endo, out of danger and w/out serious injury. Learning and practicing new skills is also one of the best ways to foster 'psychological' recovery, which is #2).
2) From that injury and many others I've learned that for me, there's a 2-3 month psychological adjustment to regain what for extreme sport athletes is "normal" thinking. Mtnbiking is like so many other extreme sports in that the athletes actually like a certain amt of fear--and then overcoming it, to be rewarded by an endorphin rush. One sports psychologist came up w/ this equation: danger + control = peak experience. I totally follow this. But have a serious injury and it takes time for the brain to recover. I don't pretend to know the neuroscientific basis, all I know is that whenever I have a mtb injury that causes significant pain and/or stops me from doing it for a few weeks (like sprained wrist/arm ligaments, splitting my chin open and getting 7 stitches, or a spinal fracture), in the 2-3 months after resuming riding my kinesthetic, or muscle, memory actually works against rather than for me. The brain is reminded of what happened 'the last time' and instinctively sends protective impulses to the muscles, like braking till I stop completely, or involuntarily clipping out of one or both pedals before getting to the same spot where the injury occurred. 
Everyone has a different response. There are some of course for whom the first is the last injury, because they 'come to their senses' and stop altogether. It's just happened enough times for me to realize (i) I love it too much to ever give it up and (ii) how long it takes to regain the excitement and love of the sport. The 'psychological' recovery doesn't end w/ me suddenly going over that same spot again without fear--it's a gradual thing. The kinesthetic memories still fire exactly the same, but the brain gradually responds w/ less fear and more excitement until the excitement has more influence on what my body does than the fear. And I go back to the same insanity, doing the same thing expecting the same result--an endorphin rush.
3) Finally, it may sound obvious but I no longer hesitate even a split second deciding to spend more for the best gear, components, tools, and the best bike maintenance. To me it's simple logic--I will never let a mechanical failure or inadequate accessories contribute to the next injury. I'm going to be doing Downieville for the 1st time soon and ordered all the body armor I don't already have about 1/2 hour before writing this. 
Finally, in my experience these lessons apply equally to other extreme sports, like downhill skiing-- at Northstar or anywhere else.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

mikevelo said:


> Ivy, hope all heals well and don't give up on this most awesome sport. I also crashed at Northstar, about 4 years ago on the last day of the summer mtb season. I fractured my spine during an endo after a 1.5 to 2 ft drop off. Instead of landing on the ground and rolling out of it, I landed on the top of my head and flopped over. 1) . In my Northstar accident I was actually going too slow when I went off the drop off; didn't scan far enough ahead on the trail to see it early; and simply didn't pull up on the handlebars and hop down over the log. Instead I noticed it too late, rolled over it a tad too slowly, my front wheel dropped like a stone, and I just had bad luck on the landing. 200 other times before and since I've instinctively rolled out of the endo, out of danger and w/out serious injury. Learning and practicing new skills is also one of the best ways to foster 'psychological' recovery, which is #2).
> After reviewing my similar crash over and over in my mind, I also believe that I may have made the drop off if my speed was up and I pulled back on the bars as you mentioned. or I may have bailed and not suffured such a catastrophic injury.


----------



## mrneras2 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm 33 yrs. old and in more than 4-5 yrs. of leisure/long distance driving, I had never fallen... which I bragged about. Until 3 days ago! I was going at about 14-16 mph on the Mount Vernon bike Trail (VA/DC) when I was crossing a bridge with metallic hand rails... well, I was distracted for 1-2 secs, the entire road was clear, when all the sudden my handlebar got caught on the hand rail vertical spaces.... my bike suddenly stopped, it flipped me abruptly before I went (not really flying) over my bike, hit my left arm (it's ok, just severe trauma... no broken bones), hit my head (wearing helmet), then my teeth hit flush on the concrete floor... really ugly! I'm still recovering from my teeth and believe me... I will purchase a full face helmet from now on. How many think that a regula (non-full face) helmet is enough protection? I mean... the rest of the face is so vulnerable to damage, especially for those on speed bikes (I have a mountain bike.. alta peak, fezzari) Thanks!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

me too! I getting a Spesh Deviant and a Rock Garden Cervical collar.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

ivy said:


> I am a new rider, so should probably be posting on the beginner forums. But I figure the beginners have not yet had lots of crashes. I began mountain biking about three months ago when a friend gave me a Trek. On my third ride (at Tahoe North Starr) I endoed. Why, I don't know. Lack of experience, coupled with a lot of tanbark that had been used to make the trail, I suspect. In any case, I shattered my jaw, broke my arm and tore up my face. I still have arch bars on my teeth, which if you've ever had your jaw wired shut, need no explanation. I hesitate to use the word traumatic in describing the experience given worse things that could have happened, and yet here I am, terrified of getting back on the bike. The broken jaw required surgery, wiring shut for six weeks, and more Ensure than I care to think about. It still doesn't shut right. The arm has taken physical therapy and the face, well, I'm planning on putting together a whole dictionary about the things I've learned about road rash and how it heals. I'll post it in case anyone might be interested.
> 
> My question then is, what was your worst crash and how did you get over the fear of getting on a bike again? My Trek is pretty messed up, and as I write this, it is leaning against a wall in the garage, gears busted, still dirty from the crash. I can't even look at it. I had to throw away the shirt I crashed in, just because I didn't want to see it anymore. I have three very small children and a part of me thinks, well, I can't really afford another injury like the last one. For six weeks I had no way to talk to them at all. I spent about 11K on medical bills.
> 
> ...


You are one crazy chick, Ill give you that.


----------



## Mike N. (Aug 5, 2008)

*The small voice whispers*

Broken arm and jaw, torn-up face and you say "it could have been worse, and it's not really traumatic"? Girl, you swingin' a pair! 
I took my worst crash yesterday, and am still shaking like a puppy. I was riding the Pipeline by SLC, UT, dialing-in a new fork and new brakes. Had both working perfectly: best control ever, powerful controlled braking, swooping turns, had "the smile." Made it around all the switchbacks, up and down, so I felt pretty good about riding down Rattlesnake Gulch. 
Rattlesnake Gulch is loose, steep and rocky for the first hundred yards. I had ridden it twice this spring, with ease and grace, but it's gotten loose and dusty over the summer. As I approached the drop-in spot, a small voice whispered in my ear that the trail was too loose, and that if I tried to ride it I was going to crash. I stopped, and a louder voice said "you did it before, you can do it again. Don't be a *****." I listened to the loud voice. Twenty yards later I missed a move, lost control, and went over the bars. It happened in the blink of an eye. Thank God, all bones were intact, bike seemed undamaged, and the only injury was a superficial gash on my elbow, and some "rash" on one side. I was covered in dirt, with shorts full of gravel. 
Today I'm badly shook up, and I'm only scratched, not busted-up like you, Ivy. Please post follow-ups, as you regain confidence, and it will surely help other bikers who have eaten dirt. For me, I'm going to listen to the small voice. 
"a great wind rent the mountains, and broke in pieces the rocks, but the Lord was not in the wind: and after the wind an earthquake; but the Lord was not in the earthquake: and after the earthquake a fire; but the Lord was not in the fire: and after the fire a still small voice." 1 Kings, Chapter 19, verses 11-12.
Now, I'm going to carefully inspect my bike, then go for a ride around the neighborhood.
Good luck to you, get better, see you on the trail!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I wanna join the fun!

Here's what my leg looked like last July:










When I was allowed to start riding again, I just did. First on the road, then in February my doctor said I could go mountain biking again. I started riding on some easy trails with friends, then gradually as my leg got stronger and I got some confidence back, I started riding some of the harder stuff and finally got cleared to ride all the trails I wanted (in March).

Now when I ride I just take it a little easier. If there's something I'm uncomfortable with, I just get off and walk it. My feelings are that I'd rather keep riding today and be able to ride tomorrow, than try to clear some hairy obstacle and end up in the hospital. Again. As I've been riding more, my confidence level has increased, so those instances where I walk are less and less, but I still have them from time to time.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

My worst was about ten years ago, down in Costa Rica. My friends and I were doing a ride from the coast up to the Central Valley then back down to the coast in two days, about 80 miles round trip. On the descent it was rainy and slippery and I went down hard. Really hard. I was on my full rigid at the time and shouldn't have been going that fast with V brakes over steep slippery rocks.

I sliced open my elbow about four inches. The bone was exposed and visible. Other than that and a cracked helmet and being really shaken up, I was OK. Cleaned the wound with drinking water, duct taped it back together, and I rode my bike directly to a hospital about 25 miles away on the coast. They scrubbed it and stitched it up. 

Three days later I crashed again in the rain and split open the stitches, so back to the hospital....


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Whoa, some great advice in here for everyone....my 2cents

DO
1. Take your time an obtain some riding skills, then you will know your limits.
2. Learn with someone with the patience to ride easier trails and progress.
3. Use appropriate gear for the riding your doing. (Im guilty of this)
4. LEARN TO CRASH, seriously (not always doable). Google: MTB Tuck and Roll
5. Use the buddy system on riskier rides (Im guilty of this).

DONT
1. Roll into a risky technical section you've never ridden before, stop look, walk if needed, then ride it.
2. Stop riding altogether.

And...If someone does need surgery get in touch with a SPECIALIST, I cannot stress this enough, avoid e-room surgery if all possible. Seeing some of the old school plating/screws in these x-rays and nasty stitch jobs (sorry) makes me very happy with the surgeon I located for my shoulders.

For myself I am currently recovering from a locked shoulder dislocation. This is when your arm bone gets stuck behind your back bone (scapula). I walked around like that for 2 weeks. It happened going over the bars in a section ive been on many times before. I just approached it differently with different speed and ended up in the wrong line. Happened very quickly; tat-tat--boom. Hiking out solo was grueling.

A pic of the exact section on a different day: No Dabs

BTW: Hi to all...havnt posted here in years..


----------



## CanLon (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn.  Anyone wanna buy my bike? :eekster:


----------



## krisco (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey everyone nice to know you are ok, but I cant help but ask myself why riders dont use better protection. I have also had a bad accident where i tore my eye lid off and they thankfully stitched it back on and a barely noticeable scare, this would have been prevented with a full face. I really don't get why people don't wear full face all the time during mountain biking. I see at least 2 accidents in this post that would have been better off with one. I am an ex motocrosser and new to mountain biking but most of the same rules apply and one is wear a full face helmet. Maybe im missing something, or maybe the helmets now are just like wearing no helmets back in the 80's. Anyways be safe and have fun.


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow...that is a bad crash. You will heal, but getting back on the bike will be tough. This past summer I had a washout and I landed on the end of my handlebar and it broke one of my ribs. It hurt bad, but I wasn't too shaken up, but then, a month later when I healed up, I was taking 6 foot drop going too slow (it was concrete btw) and endo'd just enough to bottom out my fork, but it rebounded to go underneath me instead of forward, and I faceplanted, hard. I had road rash covering the lower to mid left side of my face, and I shattered a ring and a watch I was wearing  not sure how that happened.

It took me a long time to get my "groove" again and do stuff as big or as fast as I used to. That just took time, and chasing some riders that where wayy more skilled than I am. 
Good luck! Ride hard.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

krisco said:


> Hey everyone nice to know you are ok, but I cant help but ask myself why riders dont use better protection. I have also had a bad accident where i tore my eye lid off and they thankfully stitched it back on and a barely noticeable scare, this would have been prevented with a full face. I really don't get why people don't wear full face all the time during mountain biking. I see at least 2 accidents in this post that would have been better off with one. I am an ex motocrosser and new to mountain biking but most of the same rules apply and one is wear a full face helmet. Maybe im missing something, or maybe the helmets now are just like wearing no helmets back in the 80's. Anyways be safe and have fun.


Depends on the style of riding. Some riding has you going over some technical stuff but doing a lot of climbing and long distances. You don't need a full-face for that.

Downhill? Yeah.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I didn't wear my FF helmet because of the a summer heat wave. I think the temps were already in the 80's at 8 am. however next time I will either wear a ff when I ride single track and down hills or not ride at all. Maybe we need one of those NASCAR air inductions systems with air hose and a small air pump!


----------



## Blastard (Mar 27, 2008)

Pedal Laceration: 
Short story- Bee stung me- went to whack the bee off my neck. Hit the dirt doing about 30 mph. It's healed nicely and I can ride without pain now.
Let the bee stung you....
Blastard!!


----------



## ouboone (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about you crash. Crashin sux.
No pics, but a short story.
I lost it on a 15' drop. Seperated both sholders, hyperextended my back. I dont know how I didnt break my neck. My helmet kept me alive. My other equipment kept my skin in tact.
That was 9 years ago. I've receintly just gotten back on a MTB in the last month.
Its hard to explaine how something like that can put a psycological hold on your life, unless you've experienced it.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

i've had some brutal crashes where i dusted myself off, and wondered how i did not more seriously injure myself. When i torque fractured my leg i was dancing on a log trying to keep from falling completely over a gnarly alpine pine tree. Probably would have been better to take chances by spilling completely on the log, rather than attempt a less than graceful log dance in clipless shoes that resulted in a titanium rod and 4 enormous screws.

But honestly time in the saddle has kept me from the E.R. more often than naught. While you won't find me on any magazine covers, after years of riding, i have acquired a skillset that allows me to ride with confidence.

But it's not "just" time in the saddle either. There are certain methods and fundamentals that can be learned. How do you position yourself in the cockpit, what gear should your run, how do properly brake, when do you pedal, and when should you be off of the saddle? i learned by trial and error, pushing myself, and learning.

Not to toot my own horn, but i spent well over a year building a trail for people to learn how to mountain bike.

Link
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3974029

The last thing i'm putting in is the interpretive signs, which coincidentally being made now.

The whole idea is to have a short trail with obstacles. These obstacles are "technical trail features" of nearly every tangent of intermediate to advanced riding i could think of to cram in a single area. The point is to learn how to ride in an encompassing all-around manner, in order to be a better rider.

Mountain biking is a dangerous recreation/sport. Time in the saddle is important, but if you have a trail where many of the lessons can be compressed into a single area with safe fall zones, then you can push your limits and learn in a safer environment. Safer not only with pre-planned fall zones, but in an area that's super easy to access. Want to work on a particular obstacle, you don't disrupt the cadence of a point A to point B trail ride by going back to it. And learning with friends, watching how others try, and hopefully pick up valuable pointers such as these signs...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607997571964/

There are many people who mountain bike, and we all have varied reasons why we ride. Some appreciate the technical aspect, some into competition, while others are more into the exercise, or like me a hodge podge of it all. Regardless it's important that we do what we can to protect ourselves. With a twist of irony i type this long drawn out diatribe with a healing wrist. Plate and 9 screws from a crash at the same mt. bike park i helped build.(albeit a double diamond trail, not the beginner trail)

Accidents happen, but there are ways to help minimize them. An integral aspect of our local bike advocacy group are the Boot Camps.

http://evergreenmtb.org/education/

At Colonnade they are running classes for more advanced riding.

So now i'm through wading through that particular segment, i'll move onto "the fear".

Personally when i've ridden after these big injuries i've quickly moved back on the bike. But i ride alot more tentatively. For months after i had effectively healed from the leg break i feared crashing. Then it happened, an over the bars crash on a steep downhill. Wound up leap frogging onto the injured leg, putting all my weight on it, before sprawling forward in a Pete Rose style slide. Anyways, from that time on, a great weight had lifted off and helped in my riding confidence.

Certainly there is a balance that must be struck. The rational where you want to protect and preserve yourself in order to "ride another day". But that also worms it's way into the subconscience, that creates this "fear" that actually hinders your technical progression in the long run. So the antithesis of this is to take chances, stop being a whimp, just pick and choose a time and do it. Doesn't mean you'll stop being scared, heck that's what key's adrenaline is fear, that's the juice that many Freeride and Downhill folk seek. But the key is mastery over that, and building confidence. Which is not only important for mountain biking, but how this can positively transfer over in life and how you deal with adversities.

Little melodramatic, sure, but all in all, All Terrain Biking is a great way to go about this. Just stick the kiddie end of the pool for a bit, instead of diving off into the deep end right away....


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*Accidents Happen*

I was riding with my teen son, doing some difficulties that we do 2or 3 x a week in our local trails. Weekend before X-mas he went into one of the technical tricks and fell off. This happens usually we fall we get up. I decided to listen to the little voice that told me to take him to the E.R.
Where we live there is no trauma center the M.D. came into the room and said he had to be flown to a trauma center because he had a C1 fx. 
This shock the senses out of me. WE always were our helmets. One of the Dr.s rides also and he said nothing could have prevented the injury. Accidents Happen!

"you go out to have fun and accidents happen but you need to go out and have fun" :thumbsup:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

mstguide said:


> I was riding with my teen son, doing some difficulties that we do 2or 3 x a week in our local trails. Weekend before X-mas he went into one of the technical tricks and fell off. This happens usually we fall we get up. I decided to listen to the little voice that told me to take him to the E.R.
> Where we live there is no trauma center the M.D. came into the room and said he had to be flown to a trauma center because he had a C1 fx.
> This shock the senses out of me. WE always were our helmets. One of the Dr.s rides also and he said nothing could have prevented the injury. Accidents Happen!
> 
> "you go out to have fun and accidents happen but you need to go out and have fun" :thumbsup:


Sorry to hear about your son, I hope he heals soon. take it easy over the holidays1

I had something similar to c1 t4, t5
wore cervical brace for 12 weeks, ate a lot of calcium and vitamin D. its been 6 months and I'm just starting to ride again 
i try to stay on the flats for now. everytime I come to a steep drop I freeze and dismount. It's still too early for me to takle anything that even looks a little steep.

however I can still buy updated stuff for the bike. when I'm done it will be a much better handling bike.

Have a great new year! Your son will be riding again probably by June of next year. Riding is my therapy!


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

Than you. He has to wear the collar for at least 6-12 weeks. 

Happy New Year


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok. I thought my one real bad fall was gonna rate, but you guys win. Hands down. 
First of all, to Ivy, take up cross country mountain biking. Jesus Christ. Downhilling is for psychos. I hope you heal up ok. Damn, that looks bad. 

Ok, my worst fall is kinda funny. I had just bought a Cannondale M700 and installed a Manitou 2 on it. This was about 15 years ago. I was seeing a girl who was an airline stewardess at the time and our dating schedule was a little odd since it revolved around her work schedule. She was going to be in one night around midnight, so I had time to do a ride and get my heartrate up. I was buzzing around town at about ten PM and heading home to take a shower when suddenly I stopped like I hit a brick wall. I went over the bars and landed in a left handed handstand. Then I rolled onto my right arm and broke it. I looked to see what the hell I hit and a huge raccoon was waddling away like absolutely nothing happened. 
This was 15 years ago, so cell phones weren't huge yet. I took mine out and called 911. At first, they gave me an attitude because they didn't believe I had a phone on my bike. Finally, a cop showed up and confirmed I was there. My mom came and took my bike. I spent a couple of days in the hospital and still have the plates and screws in my right forearm. The outer bone wasn't set correctly, my wrist is sensitive to bumps and such, so I must ride a bike with a suspension fork. Needless to say, my date never happened that night. 
I got right back on my bike. It was a while ago, but I don't remember having any issues riding again. Like I said before, I stick to cross country type stuff and technical trails. I leave the chairlift stuff to the younger, crazy ass guys.


----------



## nikwashere (Mar 5, 2008)

lets just say that the old saying "what can five more minutes hurt" is 3ull5hit.
I was doing some sessions at a skate park with my old dirt jump bike. After a day of work and an hour of riding and I was tired but wanted to get that last run of jumps in, dropped in on a 5 foot vert, and the bike flew out in front of me and all i remember is kneeling with my legs behind me, like when tony hawk slides down on his knee pads. anyway, as I looked around to see if any one saw me make a fool of myself, I had a feeling something wasn't right. As I went to pull my legs in front of me to get up and go pick up my bike, I looked down and saw my foot pointing behind me. I hoped with all my might it was only dislocated. So in my immediate reaction to fix things, I grabbed my foot and with a quick snap tried to "relocate" it. With a loud noise like popping bubble wrap I let go to admire my handy work, but I watched as my foot fell to the side only to point behind me again. I called over a skater to call for help, I even dialed my phone for him as he couldn't figure it out. after I got out surgery at 2am I was the proud new owner of a bionic leg complete with 10 screws and a 7 inch plate. I know that the extra grams is a weight penalty but I think It makes up for it in strength.

so the moral of the story is, never make that last run. just go home, enjoy looking back on the day, and think about how great the next ride will be... at least it works for me.

as for getting back on the bike, It took 8 weeks before physical therapy would let me walk around with out crutches. I was definatley nervous about jumping again. Everyday at PT they would put me on the ex bike to stretch and warm up. I also did a lot of balancing work. So, I traded in the air for speed, and built a fixed gear road bike. So instead of jumps giving me a thrill, I just roll around with no brakes. I don't think I ever did another full jump session with that bike before I parted it out. I would do stair drops and other small things around campus, but I definitely never did the same jump that took me out - i guess it will be one of those life long regrets, but I am no longer insured, and my leg is the price of a bmw and I can't afford another. I did build up a new AM rig and will do jumps and drops with that now if they are on the trail, but I don't find my self sessioning anymore, though you never know what the future brings.
So take it at your pace, stick to the easier stuff until you feel comfortable to overcome the beast.


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

My worst (not close to OP) was a face-plant that required 8 stitches on my lip and chin. I got back on the bike by riding a trail named "rock garden" for the first time at night. 

Like others I bought more protection, and am more cautious when building up to stuff.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah.

Ivy just take your time. Is a good time to slow down and smell the roses. 

When you are ready you will do it naturally. Riding is fun and it always should be. xc is a bit safer but look at what happen to my boy. you never know what's around the next turn.


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

Ivy, glad you are feeling better. I have a few years of experience on inherently unstable 2 wheeled vehicles. Love em, problem for me is limited skill and boundless enthusaiam, bad combo on bikes or motorcycles. Spent a few weeks in the hospital and experienced the joys of pyysical therapy, as well as learning to ride and drive with one eye. Great entertainment by the way when passengers grab the dash, mash imaginary brakes and quietly mutter OH GOD!!, something about a lack of depth preception, sissies. Being forced kicking and screaming through my 50s I finally realized there isnt a bad trail section that I can't walk, then get back on and ride healthy and happy to the trail end. Then I can drive my scaredy cat sissy pasengers back to town. You will know if your getting back on the bike or not don't worry about that.


----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

My worst crash involved a HUGE jump that went very badly. I forgot to remind myself before attempting said jump, that I was not very good at jumping in general. Ended up about 12 feet off the ground in superman position. Bike sort of behind and above me. I went face first into the ground & ripped my left forearm open from wrist to elbow and snapped my right wrist. To top it off, I had to ride home one handed bleeding all over the place. Took three and a half months for the wrist to heal, so by then I couldn't wait to get back on the bike. I haven't jumped in years though. Too scared of a repeat performance.

Get well soon!!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Not too bad, but...*

I am a fireroad/ cross country singletrack type rider so my bad crashes are nothing compared to what I have read in this thread...

My worst crash was at full speed blazing down La Tuna canyon fireroad about 4 years ago.
I was leaning into a minor turn and my front tire slipped on a smooth rock and I went over the bars and slid about 15-20 feet, grinding and tumbling all way to the end.

I had road rash all over. I dislocated my right thumb (luckily I am left handed!) and had other scrapes and bruises. Although I had my gloves on, my right hand looked all wrong!!! My thumb looked like it was positioned in the middle of my palm! Yikes. It was totally numb, like not having a thumb at all but my right hand did not hurt anywhere.

Needless to say, I was in shock. I got back in the saddle and rode, catiously, down to my truck to get to the hospital.

The interesting thing about this story is what happened to me on the attempt to ride back down the hill.

Well, I crashed again, due to the shock. It was a slower more controlled fall BUT....
I actually relocated my thumb! Can you believe it! I guess I was lucky to crash again???

Anyway, got to the doctor and luckily, I did not tear anything inside. I did have some hard scar tissue inside and a slight limit of flexibilty for a good solid year afterward though.

'hawg


----------



## Noahknoll (May 28, 2008)

*Goals.*

It's all about goals. I was in a bad wreck during a race last summer, Broke both of my hands (requiring surgery and pins) and grade 3 shoulder seperation. During my off time of 2 months, I had plenty of goals to accomplish after I got back on. Started hitting the trainer after 2nd month, and was riding singletrack 3rd month from injury. Now, I'd say I am faster now than I have ever been. Motivate yourself. This line worked really good for me too----What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger!!


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*re-hab ride*

For those that may need encouragement. 
On 12/19/08 my boy Tan had an accident, he had a c1 hair line fx. 
Today he had his first ride since the accident. Remember the old saying "when you fall of the horse get back on it"








He is back in the trail, getting back in shape.

Take heart and be encourage.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I thrilled to hear about your sons reocery. I hope all goes well for him!

I had a compressed and fx c1 and two back vertabrae + a bad cuncussion. I took my first ride at 12 weeks around the block. and currently have completed several 20 milers and a 15 mile single track mt bike ride. My recovery is slow, but of course I am older and thing just go slower for us older folks.(62)

In the mean time I have upgraded the bike and it's better than ever. new up graded forks, rear shocks and wheel sets!!


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*age does changes difficulty*



nagatahawk said:


> I thrilled to hear about your sons reocery. I hope all goes well for him!
> 
> I had a compressed and fx c1 and two back vertabrae + a bad cuncussion. I took my first ride at 12 weeks around the block. and currently have completed several 20 milers and a 15 mile single track mt bike ride. My recovery is slow, but of course I am older and thing just go slower for us older folks.(62)
> 
> In the mean time I have upgraded the bike and it's better than ever. new up graded forks, rear shocks and wheel sets!!


That's got to help, but don't forget the helmet and the eye protection. 
I'm glad we always wear helmets. He is not were he was however he is doing very well, the blessings of youth. 
You still got plenty of miles on you yet.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I cracked my helmet, it's on display at my LBS. heh! always where a helmet. the life you save, can be your own.

Yep, riding is my therapy!


----------



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Damn, after looking at this whole thread, it's getting me scared about mountain biking and the risks from it. But from all the hobbies in the world, biking will be my first best hobbie.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

nagatahawk said:


> I cracked my helmet, it's on display at my LBS. heh! always where a helmet. the life you save, can be your own.
> 
> Yep, riding is my therapy!


Mine too, mon. what is the lbs?


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

"Familiarity breeds contempt"
-My Favorite Orthopaedic Surgeon


----------



## RudeSechsVibe (Aug 24, 2008)

During a XC race in '06, my front tire picked up a thorn (I found out later) and slowly let the air out. I hit a small depression that made me OTB so fast I didn't even let go of the grips when my head drove into the earth. The impact was hard enough to crack my helmet. It was the first time in my life I heard, simultaneously, an ambulance sound and a cow bell sound ringing in my head. I even asked if _that_ ambulance was coming for me and the medical team looked at each other and said "concussion". Turns out, I also tore my rotator cuff, which ended my season abruptly.

I wanted to finish the ride, but they wouldn't let me. Yes, my bell was rung good.


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*Tore my Knee up last January...*

A familiar trail, on a warmer January day...what could be better?

Less than a minute before I wrecked:










I was heading back to the car on the last leg of what was a great ride with a buddy.

Hit this fast, fun, FAMILIAR section for the first time since fall.

As I turned onto the fast right hander leading to a fall line single track, I looked ahead and some branches were in the trail...

Its single track there, and a little eroded from MX riders, so I was "down in" the single track.

I tried to hop up out of the rut to avoid the branches, but started to lowside.

That's when I hit the eject button.

Managed to get unclipped, but the tree (on the right of the trail, about 15 feet ahead came up too fast.

I ended up hitting the tree while I was still horizontal in the air, my left lower thigh taking the brunt of the impact.

The impact spun me around, and I landed about 10 feet down the trail.

When I landed my left inner knee flapped open.

I knew right then I was in a world of sh*t.

This is the trail, and the tree I hit later that spring:










My buddy was behind me, and stopped when he saw me on the ground.

I told him to call 911...

He was confused...he has seen me wreck and from a distance I looked fine.

I took pictures during the whole thing:

My buddy calling my wife... (I Called 911 because he wasn't sure where we were.)










The EMTs walking through the woods...










My ride out in the basket...










To make a long story short I needed 16 stitches, and 8 weeks off the bike before I could ride again.










My first ride after the accident was in Germany, while on a business trip.










We did 30K (18 miles) with a BUNCH of vertical.

It's been a year and two weeks now; I still have loss of feeling in my leg at the wound, and my lower leg still gets a little swollen by the end of the day, but I can walk, run, ride, and do everything I used to.










I will continue to ride, and continue to crash... (hopefully less of the latter).

I love riding, and there was never a doubt in my mind that I wouldnt be back on the bike asap. In fact I was pedaling around the day they took the stitches out. I needed to move the leg, it had become REALLY stiff from lack of use.

*I mention something in my story: My friend had only ridden at this location a few times, and although we were pretty close to an access point, HE HAD NO IDEA HOW TO DESCRIBE WHERE WE WERE.

If I had been unconscious, there wouldn't have been anyway for him to easily direct the first responders to our location. Make sure there are at least TWO people besides yourself when riding. *

Keep the rubber side down,

Chris


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

bulletboy said:


> A familiar trail, on a warmer January day...what could be better?
> 
> Less than a minute before I wrecked:
> 
> ...


bodyarmor is your friend. thanks for sharing.


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

V.P. said:


> bodyarmor is your friend. thanks for sharing.


I really dont think that armor would have helped in this instance.

I hit the INSIDE of the leg, above the coverage of the knee/shin guard.

I do wear armor when I am jumping, or shuttling the local DH trails...

This was an XC ride; I never considered that I would be in a position that would require it.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

bulletboy said:


> I really dont think that armor would have helped in this instance.
> 
> I hit the INSIDE of the leg, above the coverage of the knee/shin guard.
> 
> ...


Ok, from what I see on the pictures, you are stiched on the side of the knee-"area" as well? or am I missing something?


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

comes with the sport. Take it easy if you love it getting back into it after the injury shouldnt be as hard.. Hope you have a speedy and good recovery.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Funny that this is the first thread I see today. While I have nothing on the guy with the 16 stiches I did receive a pretty good brain rattling. Went for a ride on Cape Cod yesterday as its probably the only place in New England not covered in snow. I remember (after my buddy jogged my memory) dealing with a leaky tire that the stans sealant wouldn't fix. I was running Nokian studded tires to deal with all the ice and it started leaking from a hole where a stud fell out. I fixed it by jamming a stick into the stud hole and breaking it off. Shortly thereafter I apparently bit it hard on a downhill with some roots running lengthwise along the trail. 

Well my buddy figured out something was wrong around the fourth time I asked what the hell was wrong with my tire. Apparently I rode all the way back to the truck, although I don't remember anything until the hospital. Long story short, being in the ER sucks and I'm ok except for a minor concussion. The events of yesterday are like trying to remember a dream, its all foggy and I have bits of memory , but for the most part, I don't remember much. 

The worst part, I was really looking forward to riding because I've been snowed in, and now I don't even remember it. 

Oh yeah, thank you Giro, I mean I always wear a helmet, but its different when you actually use it. It definitely saved me from a more severe concussion and may well have saved my life.

And thanks to Dan and Sarah for driving my sorry, busted ass home. Haha, it must have been pretty annoying, explaining to me 45 times why you were driving my truck. ... "Wait a minute, why are you driving my truck, uhhh where are we?"


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*silly fall gets you*



icecreamjay said:


> Funny that this is the first thread I see today. While I have nothing on the guy with the 16 stiches I did receive a pretty good brain rattling. Went for a ride on Cape Cod yesterday as its probably the only place in New England not covered in snow. I remember (after my buddy jogged my memory) dealing with a leaky tire that the stans sealant wouldn't fix. I was running Nokian studded tires to deal with all the ice and it started leaking from a hole where a stud fell out. I fixed it by jamming a stick into the stud hole and breaking it off. Shortly thereafter I apparently bit it hard on a downhill with some roots running lengthwise along the trail.
> 
> Well my buddy figured out something was wrong around the fourth time I asked what the hell was wrong with my tire. Apparently I rode all the way back to the truck, although I don't remember anything until the hospital. Long story short, being in the ER sucks and I'm ok except for a minor concussion. The events of yesterday are like trying to remember a dream, its all foggy and I have bits of memory , but for the most part, I don't remember much.
> 
> ...


mon- that's tough. 
Did they (ER) check your c-spine? That's important, your story scares me because of my boys accident.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*7 Broken Ribs, Punctured Lung ...*

Out for the Sunday afternoon group ride last September there were some unfamiliar faces. As I followed a young lady down the trail, she looked good going off the hip high jump so I let down my guard as I approached the 6 foot gap. When she fell in the landing area after the gap I was too close behind. Already commited to the jump when I saw her fall I tried to avoid her after I landed. The front wheel skidded then I went over the high side and landed on my left shoulder and side. I hit hard enough so that my helmet broke where it hit the ground. After I couldn't my breath I had to walk about a mile to the road where my wife picked me up. The final score was 7 broken ribs and a 30% pneumothorax (collapsed lung). I spent a week in the hospital , missed 3 weeks of work and 3 months of riding! The first time I went back to the gap jump it took a while to work up the courage to do the jump but it's once again part of my regular ride. The next time the young lady joined us on the group ride I kept my distance. The way you get riding again is to ride easy trails until you feel the need to take on more adventure. When you push the envelope always wear your protective gear and don't take chances on terrain that you haven't checked out (walked) first. As the season progressed I regained my confidence and was even able to do the GLC Drop (big for me) at Whistler. If the trails are too scary there's always the road but it's just not as much fun.


----------



## ryanc104 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thats pretty brutal. Your picture says it all about u though and i dont even know u. Some guys would be crying and *****ing but you got a smile on your face. That's pretty much how it is to get back on the bike. Sometimes just say "f#$k it" and get back on the saddle. I would get back slowly though. Baby steps. 

My bad wrecks have always been on the motorized two wheel type but my latest "off" on the mountain was three months ago. I was riding one of my favorite trails in Annadel State Park on "Two Quarry". I crashed in front of my buddy and knew right away that my left thumb was badly broken and i cracked my ribs. My heart rate monitor said 173 before my off and 1 minute later it was at 32! I rode the last five miles downhill with one arm. It took me almost three months to ride again. Last week i made my first attempt at the trail since the break and besides being a little apprehensive and a bit SLOWER i made it down break free. 

Good luck with your extended recovery and getting back on the saddle.


----------

